# Peristaltic auto doser



## Vanish (7 Mar 2015)

I thought I'd share my auto doser project.  This is something which I initially decided to use my Arduino for, but found some cycle timer relays which simplified the job a lot.  
Here is a link to the timer relays. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291320991181 
The whole project has cost me around £30. 
Anyway a picture speaks a. Thousand words so here's a couple of pics to illustrate what it's all about. 









I'm using this to automate my EI dosing. The peristaltic pumps dose 60 ml in 60 seconds and the relays switch on every other day. I usually dose Monday to Sunday, but with this auto doser I can't program the day off, but I can't imagine that being too much of a problem. 
I had a bit of a nightmare programming the relay units as hey don't come with instructions, and they really aren't very intuitive. I managed to find a web site with some info on theses though which I will post up to help anyone face with the same issue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanish (7 Mar 2015)

Here's the instructions for the Timer cycle relay units, as you can see they're quite difficult to setup and the manufactures don't have the for sight to include instructions.
anyway I liberated this info from someone elses website but I'm sure they wont mind.
*Relay number two is a multi-function relay with many options.*  ​Git one on eBay. It can delay the turn on, the turn off, both or cycle through timed off and on sequences as desired. I use this to run my strobes for a set time, turn them off for a set time then turn them on again. This lets me strobe to my heart's content at bike night without taxing the battery too much. It has many settings as well and I will attempt to show you how to set them.

Power the circuit. Tap SET button to turn on the display then press and hold SET until the rightmost number blinks. Now you can set the functions and values. The blue LEDs to the right of the numbers inform you of what function you are setting (MODE, T1, T2, NX). To move to the function desired, tap the SET button. To move to the digit desired, tap the SWI button. Use the NUM+ & NUM- to set the blinking number to the desired quantity. When done, press and hold SET to save and start the sequence.

There are eighteen (18) MODEs (that I know of) detailed below. Set your mode first. Then Tap the SET button to move to T1, which is the counter for timer one, enter the value you want. Tap SET again to get to T2 which is the counter for timer two, enter the value wanted.

Tap SET to get to NX which has two functions: *A)* enter 0000-9999 for the number of times Modes 7 & 8 will repeat before they stop. Each of the timecounts in Modes 7 & 8 are always one second for T1 and T2. *B)* For modes 1 through 6, NX is the number of seconds between each count of T1 and T2. T1 is designated with the left two digits, T2 designated with the right two digits. This means, if you have them set for 0101, each count of T1 and T2 will be 01 second.

*SECEACH T1 T2
NX   0204 02 04
NX   0101 01 01*


If you set it higher, the count will be that many seconds for each count of T1 and T2. For example: set NX as *0204*, the *T1* timer will count * 02* seconds for each count and the* T2* timer will count * 04* seconds for each count. At NX * 0204 *with * T1* set at *4 T1* will count down for *4x2=8* seconds. At NX *0204 *with *T2* set at *4 T2* will count down *4x4=16* seconds.

When done, press and hold SET to save settings and start the sequence. The module will remember the settings through power down and will start the sequence at power up.

Here are the mode behavoiurs for the relay. We will describe what happens at the Normally Open (NO) terminal. If you use the NC terminal, each of these will be reversed. The sequence starts at every power up and restarts if CH1 is pulsed with voltage.

-1: Open for T1 count - closes. A CH1 Pulse restarts. 
-2: Closed for T1 count - opens. A CH1 Pulse restarts. 
-3: Open for T1 - closed for T2 - opens. A CH1 Pulse restarts. 
-4: Closed for T1 - open for T2 - closes. A CH1 Pulse restarts. 
-5: Open for T1 - closed for T2 in an infinite loop. A pulse will simply restart at T1 and the loop will continue. 
-6: Closed for T1 - open for T2 in an infinite loop. A pulse will simply restart at T1 and the loop will continue. 
-7: Open for T1 - closed for T2 for NX loops then open. A CH1 Pulse restarts setting the NX counter to zero. 
-8: Closed for T1 - open for T2 for NX loops then open. A CH1 Pulse restarts setting the NX counter to zero. 
-9: Just a latching relay starting Open. A CH1 pulse closes. Each pulse changes state open - closed - open - closed .....
-10 simple trigger relay closed when CH1 is hot.

11 thru 18 are the same as 1 thru 8 but it does not activate upon power up, only when CH1 gets a pulse do the sequences begin.

*Hope this helps. There is very little out there for these two relays and their settings.*


----------



## markk (7 Mar 2015)

Nice project - can I ask where you got the pumps?

I'm looking to add a couple of dosing pumps to my current controller project and can't decide whether to take a punt on some ebay 'bargains' or bite the bullet and pay significantly more for reputable, UK sourced versions.

Thanks and regards

Mark


----------



## Vanish (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks Mark, here's a link to the pumps.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F9MY9RE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## Jamie McGrath (7 Mar 2015)

wow looks great, might give it a go myself in the future. Could you please tell us about the power supply?


----------



## Vanish (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks Jamie. The power supply is just an old 12v 1amp adapter of an old modem/router. I never throw these things away and as such I have a box full of all different ones. 1 amp is much more than it needs to be, as the pumps only draw 80mA and the timers will be negligible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-CR4 (7 Mar 2015)

looks very interesting. any chance of a diagram on how to wire one of these relays up to the power supply and the dosing pump.  thanks


----------



## markk (8 Mar 2015)

Vanish said:


> Thanks Mark, here's a link to the pumps.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F9MY9RE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00



Any idea how many rollers they have? and does the head come apart so that you can replace the tubing? I see there is one feedback comment on the quality of the supplied tubing...

Would be very interested to hear how these get on over time.

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## Vanish (8 Mar 2015)

Mark, I never ventured to dis-assemble the head though I did notice that it clipped on. Not sure how many rollers it has, it was a consideration when buying but as I don't submerge the tubing into the tank the number of rollers is not an issue. I did buy some check valves but opted not to use them. The tubing is thin and I can't comment yet as to how durable it is, but time will tell.

Here's a basic wiring diagram, although the relay board is not the same the basic wiring still applies.
The Blue wire is a signal wire which when the normally open contact makes, then puts a 12v onto the signal input to allow timing to reset after the pumping operation has completed.
To allow 60ml to be pumped every other day here are the setting which i used.
MD = 04
T1 = 60
T2 = 6912
TX = 0125


----------



## Vanish (8 Mar 2015)

Just came across this tubing I may get some just in case mine does split.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Meter-L...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3aa489d69e


----------



## Vanish (8 Mar 2015)

I've just realised that I made a mistake with the diagram above, although it would work, and the switches would work as to isolate the pumps. The whole point of the switches in mine were to over ride the relays and prime the tubing with EI solution. 
Here's the way that I did it. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (8 Mar 2015)

Vanish said:


> Not sure how many rollers it has, it was a consideration when buying but as I don't submerge the tubing into the tank the number of rollers is not an issue. I did buy some check valves but opted not to use them


The one way valves stop the solution running back down the tubes when the peristaltic pump stops at a certain position, with no rollers in contact with the tube. Won't happen every time but you will know when it does as the tubing will be empty.


----------



## Dan-CR4 (9 Mar 2015)

Vanish said:


> Thanks Mark, here's a link to the pumps.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F9MY9RE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00



How long did the pumps take to arrive? 

I am gonna give this a go myself. love a bit of aquarium diy, been waiting for something like this.


----------



## ian_m (9 Mar 2015)

This is my doser, just connected to a radio controlled socket..
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## Vanish (9 Mar 2015)

The pumps I ordered came the very next day, and I ordered at about 4pm! But the order was fulfilled by Amazon. I notice now that the exact same link from which I ordered now says ships from China. So your guess is as good as mine. However when I was shopping for these I did find a lot on offer, just search Amazon and EBay for 12V peristaltic pumps, most will be from China or Hong Kong but there are a few shipped from the UK. It may even be worth a look on deal extremes EU site. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanish (9 Mar 2015)

Ian that's a good job. I did initially look at your thread, but in the end decided to go 12v with built in controls. The pumps that you used look very good quality. If you don't mind me asking how much did they cost?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markk (9 Mar 2015)

These are the 6v pumps I've been looking at - the same model seems to be available from multiple Chinese suppliers on ebay and amazon. I already have a 5v supply in my project (which should run them fine - just a little slower), so don't need another power supply/regulator, and they seem to have 3 rollers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-6V-Do...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4188c9f731

regards

Mark


----------



## ian_m (9 Mar 2015)

Vanish said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much did they cost?


£34 odd + VAT each.

http://www.williamson-shop.co.uk/series-100-micro-peristaltic-pumps-214-c.asp

As you say these are the "doggies danglers" of peristaltic pumps, rated for 10s of 1000s of hours unlike some of the Ebay ones, at the time I built mine, the 12V motor was rated only 4000hour odd, which at dosing 10mins a day gives a life of two years odd. Quite a few of the marine sites, at the time, reported failed motors after a year or two. 

I also got the Norprene tubing ones as quite a few people have reported issues with micro solution staining and hardening silicone tube. Yes the micro has stained my PVC tubing but not the Norprene tubing in the pump. See picture.

Also got 4 roller versions so that no need to worry about one way valves, which, at the time I designed mine were causing lots of people issues, ie not working, leaking, bursting, getting full of crystals and general misbehaving.

Stained tubing.


----------



## Vanish (9 Mar 2015)

Mark, those 6v ones could be worth a shot, you could even control them from an Arduino. 
Obviously if you wished to use the same cycle timer relay units then they'd need a 12v supply. 

Ian, they say you get what you pay for, and I'd certainly hope so at £40 each. As much as I like a project I'd be tempted to look at some of the ready made units available. Still the point is that you made this to your own specification, and like you say it should last you as long as you need it to last.  Thanks for the info, I didn't know about norprene tubing I'll have a look for some. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanish (9 Mar 2015)

Just came across this YouTube clip which shows the inner workings of a pump that look identical to mine. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (10 Mar 2015)

So looks like three roller (at least the one above), so no non return valves are needed at there will always be a roller pinching the pipe when the pump is stopped, thus fluid cannot back flow down the pipe.


----------

